# What does [email protected] do with the hutches that we complain about



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

take them off their shelves and off load them to Trago Mills!!!



















If I remember rightly the biggest complaint with this one is that it is clearly aimed at children, who rabbits arnt suitable for. I think they also did a boys train version.

you can see from the side photo that even very small rabbits would struggle to turn around in it

I obviously cant guarantee this is where Trago got them from, however its exactly the same as the ones they stopped selling. Made of crap 6mm plywood, and nice shiny toxic pain no doubt.

I find this extremely irresponsible of pets at home, Trago have no trained pet staff to provide anyone wishing to buy this crap guidance on suitable accommodation.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not too hot up about rabbits. We had guinea pigs for my daughter though she ended up going outside in the back garden opening their hutch and I'd see them happily running around our garden at 7pm. For their own safety I gave them to my sister who still has them now.

Why aren't rabbits intended for children? My step-mother has 5 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, dog, kitten, two tortoise, two gerbils all for the children she minds. It's like a bleeding zoo !


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well like all pets, only adults can buy them and no child can be held responsible for a pet by law.

unlike guinea pigs rabbits have very strong back legs that they will kick and scratch with when new to being handled. One drop even from a childs height can result in paralysis as their spines are very delicate. Rabbits can live 12 years easily now due to advances in small animal medicine, in fact I know someone whos rescue rabbit lived til he was 19. most children grow into busy teens and then small adults going off to uni and poor bunny is often forgotten.

here is an good ish article. 
Welfare crisis among Britain's pet rabbits - Telegraph

I spend my sundays helping out at an animal rescue centre. They have about 40 rabbits in at any 1 time, and a waiting list the same size. The rspca are also stopping taking in all animals unless theres a case for neglect/abandonment. Most of the rabbits come in because "the children got bored", many are often under 6months old, some are pregnant as they have been mix sexed when sold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I'm not too hot up about rabbits. We had guinea pigs for my daughter though she ended up going outside in the back garden opening their hutch and I'd see them happily running around our garden at 7pm. For their own safety I gave them to my sister who still has them now.
> 
> Why aren't rabbits intended for children? My step-mother has 5 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, dog, kitten, two tortoise, two gerbils all for the children she minds. It's like a bleeding zoo !


Lots of reasons really, I mean if the adult is the main carer then great, but a lot of people will buy rabbits for their children who then get bored and the poor rabbit ends up at the bottom of the garden forgotten about 

Rabbits aren't really the cuddly teddy bears people make them out to be, most hate to be picked up and will either kick out or bite (because they are pray animals being picked up is extremely un-natural to them and simulates being taken off by preditors).


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah, well you learn something new everyday!

My daughter has gotten seriously bored of her gerbils, but we handle them every night, give them exercise, and make sure they're not 'forgotten' about. Thinking perhaps a few more years before we have anymore and she's dedicated to look after them. 20 years old I'm guessing!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They werent made exclusively for [email protected], and various places sell/have sold them.

Incidently, i was in [email protected] for the first time in ages at the weekend, and i didnt see a single hutch that was actually suitable for rabbits.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds about right thought for [email protected]

Half the people in there havent a clue about animals, nor do they look liek that have an once of commen sense bewteen them  rather worrying sometimes.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh right that makes sense. Our local florist ended up with one of these!! Really random! xx


----------

